# wireless constantly restarting on old laptop (Broadcom BCM43x PCMCIA card)



## Vladimir1922 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello. 

I am running FreeBSD 9.1 on a quite old laptop, and I get the wireless via a Wifi PCMCIA adapter. The thing is that after a while, it loses connectivity (no other computers do so), sometimes if I wait it comes back, but sometimes I am forced to remove the PCMCIA card and pug it in again. I don't have any constancy of that happening under Linux

As far as I know, I don't have any weird configuration, but the stock ones on the handbook (I am quite new to BSD). This is my rc.conf:


```
wlans_bwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
(now I can't even remember the name and localization of the other config files).

There is any workaround for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------

